# Judging an udder



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Heu whay do u guys think about pams udder? Shes a FF! And she gives about 2 ice cream buckets a day 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Dairy Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Like how would you judge it?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Dairy Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## SolsticeSun (Feb 23, 2013)

You're going to want a rear and side picture. A rear picture should go show her entire rear. I'm not one experienced enough to throw my opinion around so I'll just say she has a very nice udder that looks easy to milk. 2 ice cream buckets? Are we talking pint/quart/gallon? Most people who track milk output weight the milk in pounds to the tenth place


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Its a gallon ice cream bucket, I will get pictures tonight thanks

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Dairy Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## SolsticeSun (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow so right around or shy of 2 gallons a day. So you want to send her to my place ....lol!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Yea shes a really good goat! I would never get rid of her tho lol. Shes even a boer cross sannen haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Dairy Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sydneyjd (Apr 24, 2014)

Thats quite the goat!!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

.I cant wait to see what she will be like in her second freshening :0 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Dairy Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like she has an extra udder half and leg on the right. LOL.  Get a pic from vulva to hocks and one of the foreudder, but from this, she looks pretty nice. Especially for a boer cross! And 2 gallons a day as a ff?? I think she's probably a keeper.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok  I got one

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Dairy Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I would breed her to a buck with height and width of rear udder. Her medial and teat placement looks great! I bet she is easy to milk.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes shes very easy to milk! Thank you for your help. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Dairy Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## donadavis (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow! Very nice especially for a first freshening. She wears her udder nice and high out of harms way. With the milk she's producing that is very important! Congratulations!


----------



## donadavis (Mar 20, 2011)

I would kill for that teat placement. Mine are always out towards the legs which makes hand milking a bit of a chore!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey if anyone is interested her buckling is for sale, hes 3 months old


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

He was 2 months old in this picture


----------



## donadavis (Mar 20, 2011)

what breed are we looking at?? Is he from the goat with the nice udder? I wish he didn't have horns...cute little guy though.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

He's a sannen nubian mix  yeah I forgot all about the horns :-/


----------



## goatlady1314 (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes hes pams baby


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't forget the Boer from the Momma.. that needs accounted for when you are describing him. 

I agree with Nancy, udder needs more height, width, and attached a little tighter. Would love to see her fore udder!


----------

